# Scared / Confused - Moving to Dubai with No Job???



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Hey everyone, Ive been lurking amongst you for a few weekends now, reading as much as possible and learning a million new things. 

Here is my current situation: 

I am an American living and working in the USA. My girlfriend is now living in Dubai and I am interested in following her. She has a solid job and an apartment paid for by her employer. We do plan on being married in some future, but not in any hurry for the time being. 

We recently decided that I would move to Dubai with her, look for a job and stay there until we figure things out. I have been submitting my resume throughout but as of yet no responses. The idea is to live with her @ her apartment until a job offer comes through at which point I would ask my employer to sponsor me. (If and when right?  - Lets hope an offer comes through!) 

So here is my first group of questions... 

1. Are we allowed to be married in Dubai? 
2. If so, would it then be a legally recognized marriage for two ex-pats / non-nationals? 
*3. How realistic or common is it for police or authorities to discover that you are living with your partner unmarried? I mean seriously, how would they know? Are there crackdowns on this where they knock on the door and ask to see marriage licenses? Im just trying to imagine under what circumstances I/ we could get into trouble!!! Help! *
4. Are Dubai companies more likely or less likely to hire based on location? I am assuming that one of the reasons for not receiving offers as of yet, is due to my living in the US. I imagine that if they see I am available in Dubai to interview whenever, they are more likely to hire / interview me?* If I am under the wrong assumption, please advise! Id prefer not to move there if I am going to go through serious legal issues, jail time or other... etc. *
5. On average, how much is a decent health insurance package worth per month? 
6. Assuming a person does not have insurance (ex-pat), can thy still be treated in an emergency at a hospital or will they practically let you die? (In Mexico I had a problem like this, where they needed someone to take financial responsibility of the bill before they would even touch me and I was in a serious condition). 

Thank you in advance for your help! I realize I am probably re-posting questions that have been asked a million times but Ive already spent hours surfing through here and these are some of the final questions I have left. 

Cheers!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Nightshadow said:


> <snip>
> So here is my first group of questions...
> 
> 1. Are we allowed to be married in Dubai? Yes, in a church (assuming you are non-Muslims)
> ...


Answers in blue above.

I wouldn't generally advise someone to move here without a job, but it partly depends in whether your skillset is likely to be in demand. You haven't said what you do so we cannot advise on the likelihood of you gaining employment.
-


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Nightshadow said:


> *3. How realistic or common is it for police or authorities to discover that you are living with your partner unmarried? I mean seriously, how would they know?*


*

There are no knocks at the door asking to see your marriage certificate, not in Dubai anyway. I'm not advocating breaking the law, the legal system lacks both logic and compassion here, but plenty of westerners do cohabit. As mentioned, refer to each other as man and wife and pick up some costume jewellery.

People generaly run into trouble through medical procedures, especially if your partner falls pregnant. Or they are reported. There are many spiteful, vindictive, petty and hateful people here in Dubai, of all nationalities, that are only too willing to run off to the police in an instant.*


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

I say go for it. if you are not getting anywhere sending off your CV, then you will most likely have more success by being here for interviews. You can do monthly visa runs to Oman in the meantime.


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Elphaba: 

Sorry for not being more descriptive man. 

In response to the same questions / answers 

1. We are both of the Catholic faith. 
2. Can these documents be attested in Dubai or would we have to leave the country to do this? (Sorry, sounds ignorant but Ive never been in a non-Christian country before) 
3. N/A 

4. I am an investment broker (focusing on derivatives, options and forex) with 12+ years of experience. Quite frankly, my girlfriend makes quite a bit of money so her and I dont care if I dont get a job as a broker. I can do sales, customer service, management, etc... Ive done pretty much all of it working for the large financial firms. *That being said however, I hear that the financial services sector is currently very cooled off, not many jobs there... which worries me. *

5. Health Insurance - Not sure what you mean by area and level of coverage... does this mean I am covered in some areas and not in others? If we drive to Abu Dhabi does my insurance suddenly not apply? If so, then Id want my insurance to cover me in Oman and all of UAE. I am 32 years of age. I dont need 5 star insurance, just enough that if I get sick I can go to the doctor, get meds, emergency healthcare, etc. 

@ Mr. Rossi - Thanks for your insight. This helps out a lot, I get the idea... if everyone else thinks we are married, there wont be a reason to doubt us. Hell, we want to be married anyway, we were just hoping for a nice ceremony in Europe with family, not in Dubai alone... with a couple of friends. 

@ Wandabug - Thanks as well!  I havent been getting much luck and I believe its because they dont care to / dont want to worry about bringing me to Dubai.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Nightshadow said:


> Elphaba:
> 
> Sorry for not being more descriptive man.
> 
> ...


If you get married in the UAE - all paperwork is dealt with here. Most churches offer a service whereby they'll handle most of the attestation process, for a fee, although before the marriage you have to get 'clearance' from your own embassy. the churches will talk you through it.

There is plenty of work in FS - for good people. If you have the right experience and do some research I am sure there are suitable roles. DIFC is the place to start for investing banking.

Health insurance - areas of cover. Just UAE, worldwide - including or excluding the USA etc. This is a standard question for international policies.  For specific costs, it's best to contact me directly as I would need to know a few more things.
-


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Sounds good man, will contact you about Healthcare. This is one company I am looking at currently but you know, being American you never know which are good and which are bad... trudging through all the links and reading all this is such a pain. 

Axa PPP Healthcare.... 

DIFC - I am not familiar with this place / organization.


----------



## VADXB (Jun 4, 2009)

Nightshadow said:


> Sounds good man, will contact you about Healthcare. This is one company I am looking at currently but you know, being American you never know which are good and which are bad... trudging through all the links and reading all this is such a pain.
> 
> Axa PPP Healthcare....
> 
> DIFC - I am not familiar with this place / organization.


DIFC refers to Dubai International Financial Centre. Dubai is full of acronyms (DIFC, DIC, DHCC, JBR, JLT etc) Google is your best friend 

Regarding your question on finding a suitable role, I work in the Fund Management industry and can say that this market (particularly OTC products) is no where as sophisticated as say US or Europe but there are opportunities available in equities and fixed income. Just a word of caution, market has suffered a lot and the trading volumes and deal sizes are still no where close to expectation levels. So keep these in mind before you move. 

On the insurance front, i use Interglobal expat insurance. Some of my mates use BUPA and Goodhealth. Most of these insurance companies have an online calculator where you can obtain quote.

Cheers


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

VADXB said:


> DIFC refers to Dubai International Financial Centre. Dubai is full of acronyms (DIFC, DIC, DHCC, JBR, JLT etc) Google is your best friend
> 
> Regarding your question on finding a suitable role, I work in the Fund Management industry and can say that this market (particularly OTC products) is no where as sophisticated as say US or Europe but there are opportunities available in equities and fixed income. Just a word of caution, market has suffered a lot and the trading volumes and deal sizes are still no where close to expectation levels. So keep these in mind before you move.
> 
> ...


Hey man! A fellow financial services person! Always nice to speak to people that deal with similar responsibilities. 

I appreciate the continued help and look forward to getting to know you guys more as Im sure Ill be filling the forums with constant questions.


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

Be nice to Elphaba....she's a wealth of useful information...and a Lady


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Nightshadow said:


> Sounds good man, will contact you about Healthcare. This is one company I am looking at currently but you know, being American you never know which are good and which are bad... trudging through all the links and reading all this is such a pain.
> 
> Axa PPP Healthcare....
> 
> DIFC - I am not familiar with this place / organization.


AXA is expensive as is BUPA. As an Independent Financial Adviser I deal with all the companies & recommend the best in individual circumstances. There are masses of companies oerating in this market, many of which the general public haven't even heard off as they are broker only, and each company has several plans. All a minefield unless you take proper advice (which costs no extra).

As others have said DIFC is the Financial Centre. I think you need to do some research regarding the finance industry in the UAE.

And as Lenochka says I am not a man. Note sure why you'd think I was. as I have a female user name & avatar...

-


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> AXA is expensive as is BUPA. As an Independent Financial Adviser I deal with all the companies & recommend the best in individual circumstances. There are masses of companies oerating in this market, many of which the general public haven't even heard off as they are broker only, and each company has several plans. All a minefield unless you take proper advice (which costs no extra).
> 
> As others have said DIFC is the Financial Centre. I think you need to do some research regarding the finance industry in the UAE.
> 
> ...


I'll resist the temptation to give a feminist response to the assumption that you are a man


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

nola said:


> I'll resist the temptation to give a feminist response to the assumption that you are a man


With that sentence, you didnt resist too hard but just didnt respond as harshly as a feminist could (not saying your a feminist though! )


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Jynxgirl said:


> With that sentence, you didnt resist too hard but just didnt respond as harshly as a feminist could (not saying your a feminist though! )


Nola is a feminist & so am I. Any self-respecting woman should be. Not being so is a disservice to your gender. Sadly, it's a term that is much misused as feminism is simply about equal opportunities, not about hating men. 

Anyway :focus:
-


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

For Nightshadow Man!! ... Elphaba - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> And as Lenochka says I am not a man. Note sure why you'd think I was. as I have a female user name & avatar...
> 
> -


Ahh! My sincere apologies. To be 100% honest I didnt look at anyone's avatar... Here in the US we say "man" as a way of say "Oh Boy" sort of.... "Oh boy, I cant believe this happened".

Either way, hehe, sorry for the confusion! Thanks for your continued help Elphaba!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Nightshadow said:


> Ahh! My sincere apologies. To be 100% honest I didnt look at anyone's avatar... Here in the US we say "man" as a way of say "Oh Boy" sort of.... "Oh boy, I cant believe this happened".
> 
> Either way, hehe, sorry for the confusion! Thanks for your continued help Elphaba!


No worries.  And rest assured that I don't actually have green skin (except for after the odd heavy Friday brunch). 
-


----------



## VADXB (Jun 4, 2009)

Nightshadow said:


> Hey man! A fellow financial services person! Always nice to speak to people that deal with similar responsibilities.
> 
> I appreciate the continued help and look forward to getting to know you guys more as Im sure Ill be filling the forums with constant questions.


Sure mate, always nice to connect with fellow industry professionals. Good luck with your move and feel free to contact if you need any help.

Cheers


----------

